# Windows Defender Bug in Windows 10



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

* Windows Defender Bug in Windows 10 Skips Files During Scans *

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...r-bug-in-windows-10-skips-files-during-scans/


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I just did a quick scan on my updated Win 10 Pro 1909, no problems


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yep I got the bug (Windows 10 1909)


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I went back, did a full scan and now I get notified of the Bug.
Followed up with another quick scan....now that also throws the notice.

Windows....blech!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Fixes:

Here:
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...r-fix-for-windows-10-enable-network-scanning/

and here:
https://borncity.com/win/2020/03/24/windows-10-fix-for-skipped-defender-scans/


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Personally, I'm not comfortable allowing network scanning just to get a 'clean' report.

I decided to 'disable' network scans and live with the 'complaint'.

I seldom use Windows, anyway.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

A cumulative update that was installed today appears to have corrected the error. I ran windows defender and the error didn't appear.

March 24, 2020—KB4541335 (OS Builds 18362.752 and 18363.752)
Applies to: Windows 10, version 1903, all editions Windows Server version 1903Windows 10, version 1909, all editions


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You're welcome


----------

